# cap_mkdb Inappropriate file type or format



## laundryboy (Sep 13, 2021)

I just did a simple freebsd-update from 12.2p7 to 12.2p10. At the end of the update it gave an error saying "cap_mkdb: file argument: Inappropriate file type or format"

When I run the command myself I am getting the same issue. Anyone know why this is happening or how to fix?

$  sudo /usr/bin/cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf                                          
cap_mkdb: file argument: Inappropriate file type or format

There is also not login.conf.db in the /etc directory so not sure why this is happening.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2021)

Check /etc/login.conf itself, there might be some merge issues in it that's causing cap_mkdb(1) to fail.


----------



## laundryboy (Sep 14, 2021)

I tried restoring a backup login.conf file from 9/1 which was 2 weeks before i ran the freebsd-update and diff'd them. There were no differences. And when i run the cap_mkdb command on the back up file it still failed. What's weird is that the last time i ran freebsd-update, assuming it was with the old login.conf file it didn't error.


----------



## laundryboy (Sep 14, 2021)

MD5 checksums are the same from 2 weeks ago as well.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2021)

Perhaps the error was already present in the old backup file. Can you post the file itself?


----------



## laundryboy (Sep 14, 2021)

Actually SirDice you were correct. I had a line in there for years that never gave me a problem. But i just compared it to a fresh login.conf and that line i entered numerous years ago was the only difference. I removed it and it worked fine. Thank you SirDice .


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 18, 2021)

laundryboy said:


> worked fine.



You can add a _Solved_ prefix to your thread. Use the menu near the head of the page. Thanks.


----------

